# 2015 S3 auto insurance



## dy2015s3 (Oct 19, 2014)

How much do you pay for car insurance?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

This question is the insurance equivalent of "what's your monthly car payment?" There are so many factors that come into play with this question. Accidents, age, area, company, etc... It's going to be hard to get anything that's valuable without knowing all this information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLI_M3 (Jun 10, 2003)

And, possibly to further add to variables.......my wife and I have unblemished driving records, yet, her 2015 A3 costs $150 a year more than my2014 Porsche Cayman. Both listed as DD about same annual mileage. Go figure......insurance actuarials appear to use strange alchemy to figure rates.


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I think the better question is, how much did your insurance increase or decrease when you moved to the S3, and what was your previous vehicle.

My insurance decreased $2 a month

2011 VW GTI.

Thats right, a car with a 20k higher sticker price is actually cheaper.

Proof that insurance costs are far more about statistics than sticker price of the car.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> This question is the insurance equivalent of "what's your monthly car payment?" There are so many factors that come into play with this question. Accidents, age, area, company, etc... It's going to be hard to get anything that's valuable without knowing all this information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to mention, so many companies let you do instant quotes online, you'll get better info faster just doing 3 of them.


----------



## GLI_M3 (Jun 10, 2003)

My point exactly...........my Porsche is well over twice the price of the A3 yet is materially lower in cost with drivers with perfect driving records. It has to be accident rates more than anything if I were to guess.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

2012 Hyundai Sonata GLS - $108
2015 Audi A3 2.0T - $118 

GEICO



I believe the additional $10 is due to the 2.0T, I did a quote 3 months ago and was quoted the same $108 for A3 but I never specified the type. I bet S3 will be even higher. 

got a letter over the weekend that I am pre-approved for _PROGRESSIVE_ insurance. Marketing their $500 savings if I make the switch along with the famous Flo spokeswoman to boot.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

Your FICO makes a difference as well.


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

I used to pay $156/month for my 2010 Mazdaspeed3 with progressive.
I now pay $100/month for my S3 with geico.


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

$408/6 months in NM ($68/month) with USAA. We also have my wife's Mini, our mortgage, and homeowners insurance with them so we get some pretty good discounts.

Formerly ~$110/month with a '08 S2000 registered/insured with a FL policy.

28 year old driver(s) and what I would consider to be excellent credit. Zero accidents, zero tickets. $500/$500 deductible.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Bruticus said:


> Your FICO makes a difference as well.


Never had an insurance company run my credit....


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

DasCC said:


> Never had an insurance company run my credit....


Good chance you don't even know it is happening. Somewhere in your policy fine print you may have implicitly authorized it. With name, address, DOB and Driver License # they have more than enough to run it.


----------



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

The 2015 Audi S3 is cheaper then my 2005 Evo 8 to insure.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

DasCC said:


> Never had an insurance company run my credit....


If you live in one of the handful of states that banned the practice, you not have. Otherwise, add stated above, you probably just didn't realize it. 

http://www.esurance.com/insurance-resources/credit-score-myth

http://money.cnn.com/2013/10/29/pf/credit-score/


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

DennisMitchell said:


> Good chance you don't even know it is happening. Somewhere in your policy fine print you may have implicitly authorized it. With name, address, DOB and Driver License # they have more than enough to run it.


?? without a social?? maybe a soft pull.


----------



## dy2015s3 (Oct 19, 2014)

Progressive: $760 for 6 months. Higher than my 2012 4dr GTI.


----------

